# 2018 Suzuki 30 HP



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

So has anyone running this engine found a prop they like? Better yet, has anyone had Foreman build one for this engine? Looking to get a SS since these aluminum ones aren't lasting me long.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Not running 30, but I have a 50hp on a tunnel hull. Foreman is great, only prop I could find that had the bite I needed to run proper Rpms.


----------



## isubarui (Aug 10, 2015)

I talked to Jack Foreman about building me a prop for my Suzuki 30hp but he didnt seem very interested in taking on the project. Im not sure if he builds many props for smaller hp motors. 

I had a Powertech REB3 that ran well as long as you didnt try to bring the motor up on the jack plate too much. 

Switched to a Powertech SCB3 and now I can run the motor all the way up on the jack plate. Allowed me to get probably 2" extra in height on the jack plate. This prop doesnt love to be submerged too far down in the water though. If you dont have a jack plate I would go with the REB3.

I still have my REB if you are interested in buying it. Send me a message.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

isubarui said:


> I talked to Jack Foreman about building me a prop for my Suzuki 30hp but he didnt seem very interested in taking on the project. Im not sure if he builds many props for smaller hp motors.
> 
> I had a Powertech REB3 that ran well as long as you didnt try to bring the motor up on the jack plate too much.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard from a couple other guys he doesn't really mess with smaller outboards. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a foreman prop on a Suzuki df25. Getting 29.5mph at 5500.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Did suzuki fix the awful prop chatter on those motors?


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Did suzuki fix the awful prop chatter on those motors?


Mines pretty awful


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MMessana said:


> Yeah I heard from a couple other guys he doesn't really mess with smaller outboards. I'll send you a PM.


He did a prop for my 30 Etec, but he didn't build it from scratch. He bought a prop for powertech and did some work on it. I was happy with it and him. He says on the smaller props it just not cost effective to build a prop. I'm paraphrasing him there.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting. Still not sure what I'm going to do. I've been contemplating for a while now.


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

Sublime said:


> He did a prop for my 30 Etec, but he didn't build it from scratch. He bought a prop for powertech and did some work on it. I was happy with it and him. He says on the smaller props it just not cost effective to build a prop. I'm paraphrasing him there.


Same. hole-shots are a finesse move at the point while spinning up. Motor doesn’t have the power to spin the prop immediately and make power. I ported the prop last night in hopes that will help. The small Suzuki gear cases are the issue according to me foreman and aren’t ideal. He recommends tohatsu for smaller displacement motors. Does anyone know if Suzuki has offered to fix the prop chatter, or if there is a fix?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My 25 suzuki prop chatter was loud! Sold it with only 16 hrs of run time. The response from the dealer and manufacture was very disappointing. I was told the motor wasn't designed for stainless props.


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> My 25 suzuki prop chatter was loud! Sold it with only 16 hrs of run time. The response from the dealer and manufacture was very disappointing. I was told the motor wasn't designed for stainless props.


Man, gotta love answers like that!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The dealer offered to disassemble the lower unit to look for a defect. I was told if nothing was found I'd be on the hook to pay for the $115 per hr shop rate. No thank you!


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The dealer offered to disassemble the lower unit to look for a defect. I was told if nothing was found I'd be on the hook to pay for the $115 per hr shop rate. No thank you!


Totally understandable. I can live with the chatter. It chatter when I had an aluminum prop on there, albeit not quite like my stainless one


----------



## GraySkimmer (Feb 17, 2019)

MMessana said:


> So has anyone running this engine found a prop they like? Better yet, has anyone had Foreman build one for this engine? Looking to get a SS since these aluminum ones aren't lasting me long.


Hull specs? How many do you typically fish? Looking for speed or hole shot? Jack plate?


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

GraySkimmer said:


> Hull specs? How many do you typically fish? Looking for speed or hole shot? Jack plate?


Cayo 173. 17’3 62” beam. 2 degree dead rise. Usually only only fish two people sometimes solo. Don’t have a jack plate yet but considering it. Just looking for better holeshot and ability to run a little shallower. Looking like I’m really gonna be needing a JP though. Hopefully I get to run isubarui’s skiff this weekend (same as mine) to see how it compares.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

GraySkimmer said:


> Totally understandable. I can live with the chatter. It chatter when I had an aluminum prop on there, albeit not quite like my stainless one


I didn't have the chatter with an aluminum prop. I tried a Ballistic stainless prop and it wasn't real bad. The Power tech props were awful sounding at low rpm's. Other than that I really liked the little motor.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Well I picked up a stainless Powertech (forgot what model) from @isubarui and ran it back from the sand bar Saturday. Mixed emotions. He had it cupped so its shallow water capabilities are much, much better than the aluminum. I was able to hop up on the edge of the sand flat we were hanging out on and ran across a decently shallow sand flat. Downside (obviously) is it's ridiculously slow, my buddies john boat was passing me up haha. Going to take it to Bauman here in Houston and let him take some of the cupping out of it and go from there. Not really sure what prop chatter is but at idle I really didn't notice a difference. WOT it was louder then the aluminum but I guess I don't really care about it. I guess I was expecting a more terrible/unhealthy sounding noise.


----------

